# 2x4 Wood Spirit



## MJC4

I have a quite a few pieces of scrap 2x4 laying around, normally I just cut it up for firewood. Lately I have been transforming some of the better pieces into carved stick toppers. I find this white pine decent to carve.

I started this piece this morning and took some pics as the carving progressed.

This wood spirit is destined to be mated to a red oak staff.


----------



## JJireh

Nice progression. Keep up the good work!


----------



## MJC4

Latest update to the 2x4 wood spirit topper.

I darkened the hair, mustache and beard with the wood burner for better accent on the pale white pine.

BLO did nothing to the wood tone so I stained the piece with a mixture of gunstock and golden oak.

I have brass ferrules on order when they arrive I will attach the topper and finish the stick.

Attached pics are the topper and an the red oak stick.


----------



## MJC4

Sorry didn't realize the last pics were so out of focus. Try these


----------



## cobalt

Your carving is improving well done


----------



## CV3

Nice job on the face.


----------



## airborne

MJC4,

The stain and burning made the features "pop". Looks great!


----------



## MJC4

Thanks guys.

I used some techniques I got from a video, Carving on the Corner by Gary McDaniel, (You Tube) and some other tips I got from the book Carving Wood Spirits beyond the basics. For me the wood spirits are truly fun to carve as no two are ever the same, at least the ones I do!!

Next one I do on 2x4 pine I think I will sand the pine block and stain it dark first before carving to get good contrast between the carved features and the wood.


----------



## CV3

MJC4 said:


> Thanks guys.
> I used some techniques I got from a video, Carving on the Corner by Gary McDaniel, (You Tube) and some other tips I got from the book Carving Wood Spirits beyond the basics. For me the wood spirits are truly fun to carve as no two are ever the same, at least the ones I do!!
> Next one I do on 2x4 pine I think I will sand the pine block and stain it dark first before carving to get good contrast between the carved features and the wood.


MJC4 You may want to carve your basic form first. Sand that then stain. Then the detail will stand out.
But pine does not stain evenly most of the time. So the depth of the stain penetration will very making it hard to judge what will stand out.


----------



## MJC4

Thanks for the tip CV3. Carve the face and sand/stain before hair, mustache and beard detail carved.

I have learned about "blotchy wood" the hard way. Pine and soft maple are the two I have had negative experiences with. I now use a pre stain wood conditioner on those two species.


----------



## gdenby

Seems to me you are going ahead by leaps and bounds. Good work.


----------



## MJC4

2x4 wood spirit stick is finished.

Wood spirit is doweled and epoxied to the red oak staff. The brass ferrule is strictly cosmetic, it dresses up the joint. Wrist strap is brown paracord.


----------



## firie000

Excellent work. It's good to see other people's efforts. It inspires and gives ideas-especially your burn highlight.


----------



## MoroCreek

I like that you showed the progression on this piece..... You done a really good job! Thanks for sharing.


----------

